# Bulova Whales



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

o

I have been collecting Bulovas since the early 90's and continue to add to the collection. Here is a group

of 'Whales" I have put together over the years. I think basically the 'Whale' logo tells us nothing more

than, the watch is water resistant. Some of the dials with the 'whale' logo Bulova produced 50's through

70's are (imo) interesting and worthy of collecting.

Look forward to your comments.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A very impreessive collection. If only I could be so disciplined in the scope of my watch collection.

I particularly like the one with the red dial top right.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

brown strap bottom row for me !nice


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I've always had a soft spot for Bulova. Very nice collection.


----------

